# LTOs NEW PLATE



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Funny but it's really true isn't it? Works every time--UNLESS-- you are a foreigner. Hahaha...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've seen some a lot more elaborate than that, at least those people tried! lol


----------

